# 450 bushmaster



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I've been wanting to buy or build an AR in 450 bushmaster. Everywhere I look they are either not available, sold out or crazy expensive. 

Ive found a few new uppers for decent prices but have never assembled one. Any hints, tips or even suggestions you can share.

If anyone sees a remington r15 in 450 for normal prices please let me know. For the right deal I'll take you walleye fishing on erie or Detroit next year.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Do you already have an AR? If so just buy an 450 upper and put on your lower.
If not you can always buy a 5.56 complete and buy the 450 upper, two guns one 4473.  


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

you going grizzly hunting, scott?


----------

